# Anyone had a membrane sweep and then a sucessfull Vbac?



## johnoblueshoe

Anyone had a membrane sweep and Vbac? 
I am due in 12 days and we are attempting a VBA2C if we go into labour naturally without any induction , otherwise i have to have a c section.... Just wanted to confirm if a membrane sweep could also cause complication like other forms of induction or not? We were told that it could be done if we wanted. But i wa not sure what complications it could cause. Anyone have any info on successful VBAC kick started by it.....or negative comments.....i would really appreciate responses. Thanks in advance.


----------



## littleblonde

No advise but though would bump it as would very much like a vbac. When can you have your sweep?


----------



## johnoblueshoe

not sure hun i have an app on friday with consultant.... was hoping for others experiance...
thanks for the bump x


----------



## winegums

Hiya I'm having a vbac and overdue I haven't been offered a sweep but will be requesting one at my next consultant appointment. If it comes to it hey can always Perform ARM xxx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

winegums said:
 

> Hiya I'm having a vbac and overdue I haven't been offered a sweep but will be requesting one at my next consultant appointment. If it comes to it hey can always Perform ARM xxx

thanks whats an ARM ??


----------



## winegums

When they break your waters xx


----------



## Freya

hiya, just wanted to say a membrane sweep should not in anyway cause you complications that would warrent intervention. It is a way to prompt labour to get going, but after the sweep your body takes control over labour, so nothing that would cause your uterus to contract unusually quick that induction drugs like pitocin will do.

Hopefully a sweep wont even be needed! 

Looking at the NICE guidelines may be helpful. Some women just 'cook' their babies a little longer than others and you are NOT obliged to go for an induction procedure 14 days over if it is not your wish. You can see the midiwfe every day for fetal monitoring if they are concerned about the health of your baby, but chances are baby knows exactly when he/she is ready and wont be in any danger.

Fingers crossed you get your vbac xxx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Freya said:


> hiya, just wanted to say a membrane sweep should not in anyway cause you complications that would warrent intervention. It is a way to prompt labour to get going, but after the sweep your body takes control over labour, so nothing that would cause your uterus to contract unusually quick that induction drugs like pitocin will do.
> 
> Hopefully a sweep wont even be needed!
> 
> Looking at the NICE guidelines may be helpful. Some women just 'cook' their babies a little longer than others and you are NOT obliged to go for an induction procedure 14 days over if it is not your wish. You can see the midiwfe every day for fetal monitoring if they are concerned about the health of your baby, but chances are baby knows exactly when he/she is ready and wont be in any danger.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get your vbac xxx


thank you hun x


----------



## buttercup29

i havent had this but am thinking of having a vbac and was actually wondering this myself???
see my consultant next week to go over everything but my fear is i wont go into lbour and just end up with a csection any way that i could have had couple weeks b4 if you know what i mean.... well hope some one can help you hun and good luck hope you wont need the sweep xx


----------



## johnoblueshoe

Quick update...

Just got back from consultants, i went armed with arguments as to how long i wanted leaving before they booked me a section and that i wanted a sweep etc etc was sooo nearvous it would be a hard battle... she was soooo nice she basically told me what she advised first then said she woould listen to me.... but she had advised exacually what i wanted.... she did a sweep there and then ( i was 2 cm and favourable and she said she gave me a good sweeping:blush: ) she then booked me in for a repeat sweep at tearm and also at 41 weeks with my MW. she then booked my Section for 42 weeks like i wanted... she was very helpfull and confident that things should go my way and that i would not get to 42 weeks....:thumbup: so fingures crossed... the sweep hurt in the right way that it should as i had one with my last LO ( that worked) felt the same she also streached my cervix as much as she could...

i feel so strange cuz i thought id have a battle on my hands but ended up really relaxed chat.... she also said she is working all week end and monday so if i start over weekend she will come and see me and give me her support :flower:

lets just hope things start to happen... now off for a bounce / RLT and a little walk x x x


----------



## Fabby

johnoblueshoe said:


> Quick update...
> 
> Just got back from consultants, i went armed with arguments as to how long i wanted leaving before they booked me a section and that i wanted a sweep etc etc was sooo nearvous it would be a hard battle... she was soooo nice she basically told me what she advised first then said she woould listen to me.... but she had advised exacually what i wanted.... she did a sweep there and then ( i was 2 cm and favourable and she said she gave me a good sweeping:blush: ) she then booked me in for a repeat sweep at tearm and also at 41 weeks with my MW. she then booked my Section for 42 weeks like i wanted... she was very helpfull and confident that things should go my way and that i would not get to 42 weeks....:thumbup: so fingures crossed... the sweep hurt in the right way that it should as i had one with my last LO ( that worked) felt the same she also streached my cervix as much as she could...
> 
> i feel so strange cuz i thought id have a battle on my hands but ended up really relaxed chat.... she also said she is working all week end and monday so if i start over weekend she will come and see me and give me her support :flower:
> 
> lets just hope things start to happen... now off for a bounce / RLT and a little walk x x x

This sounds very positive for you!! Really hope baby makes an appearance soon for you and the way you are wanting :thumbup: xx


----------



## chuck

Why book a section at all...dont let them pressure you into having one if you dont need it.

I'm not booking one. If I go over 42 weeks I go over. I'll consent to having some monitoring at home but not going to hospital, if I go they try and keep me (I'm HBAC'ing!)


----------



## winegums

chuck said:


> Why book a section at all...dont let them pressure you into having one if you dont need it.
> 
> I'm not booking one. If I go over 42 weeks I go over. I'll consent to having some monitoring at home but not going to hospital, if I go they try and keep me (I'm HBAC'ing!)

After 42 weeks monitoring should include checking the cord and placenta by a sonographer... 

Also if you go over and are monitored how long do you plan to leave it for?


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

My biggest concern is that if I go too late over the baby will be too big (which increases the chance for problems), will you get regular ultrasounds to check babies size?


----------



## RyliesMummy

Bump, I'm nosey and planning a VBAC x


----------



## johnoblueshoe

well sweep didnt work still hear :(


----------



## winegums

i'm asking for another attempt at a sweep today! 9 days overdue now! wish me luck


----------



## RyliesMummy

johnoblueshoe said:


> well sweep didnt work still hear :(

:hugs: Hope it all goes well




winegums said:


> i'm asking for another attempt at a sweep today! 9 days overdue now! wish me luck

Good luck! FX'd for a success story!


----------



## winegums

had my sweep went much better than last time 

Thursday was 0cm, hard, high, posterior and unable to perform sweep

Today was 1cm, soft, still quite posterior and she said she gave me a good sweeping lol!

last week was also very painful but today was fine, just a little uncomfy :)

nothing has happened as of yet but there's still time! it was worth a shot! xxx


----------



## buttercup29

good luck ladies im seeing my consultant tomoz to talk bout vbac kinda worried bout the app as dont know what to expect but hopin a vbac is gonna happen wen the time comes xx


----------

